# :O gumtree ad



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

2 crocodiles Other Pets for Sale kilsyth Glasgow

is it just me or does that sound well jodgy?:blush:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Try it, never know mite be able to make yourself a few quid.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Bet ya its bearded dragons their selling :lol2:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Two breading crocodiles for £100 ono...dosnt state wat bread of crocodile or licence requirements...DODGY!!!!! Ha


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

thats very very doggy


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

How is it doggy? The title clearly states crocodiles. They aren't anything like a dog.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I just called , lol

They are Lizards , but she didnt even know the breed !


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

fangsy said:


> I just called , lol
> 
> They are Lizards , but she didnt even know the breed !


one part of me wants to laugh the other...confused how did she take care of them properly without knowing what they were??


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

fangsy said:


> I just called , lol
> 
> They are Lizards , but she didnt even know the breed !


WTF 
Maybe she has crocodile monitors or crocodile skinks then, it would explain the crocodile bit in the ad :lol2:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I wonder how big the viv is


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

reptilelover96 said:


> one part of me wants to laugh the other...confused how did she take care of them properly without knowing what they were??


she's Scottish. she probably swapped them for a 6 pack of Tennents, a battered pizza and a knife.


----------



## Gemma_m (Jan 3, 2010)

Meko said:


> she's Scottish. she probably swapped them for a 6 pack of Tennents, a battered pizza and a knife.



:lol2:

bit of a difference in size from crocodiles to anything you can keep in a viv though - slightly concerning!!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Dragon Wolf said:


> WTF
> Maybe she has crocodile monitors or crocodile skinks then, it would explain the crocodile bit in the ad :lol2:


If it was a crocodile monitor, i'd be on my way now..


----------

